# How to determine if SWM is built in my dish



## calphin (Feb 12, 2008)

I have 5 LNB Slimline dish. I need to upgrade a room from a HD Receiver to a HD DVR, but only have one run to the room. How can I determine if my dish has a built in SWM so I can enable SWM. Directv installed the dish a few years ago, so I don't if it is just 5 LNB or has the SWM. Are there any model numbers, etc I can climb up there a look for.
Thanks,


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

calphin said:


> I have 5 LNB Slimline dish. I need to upgrade a room from a HD Receiver to a HD DVR, but only have one run to the room. How can I determine if my dish has a built in SWM so I can enable SWM. Directv installed the dish a few years ago, so I don't if it is just 5 LNB or has the SWM. Are there any model numbers, etc I can climb up there a look for.
> Thanks,


I doubt you have it because you can't "enable it". It is or isn't.
You'll have a black PI to power it if you do.
Do you have more than one coax coming from the dish? If so., it isn't SWiM.


----------



## calphin (Feb 12, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I doubt you have it because you can't "enable it". It is or isn't.
> You'll have a black PI to power it if you do.
> Do you have more than one coax coming from the dish? If so., it isn't SWiM.


Yes, all 4 out of dish and three in use. Two on my living room DVR and one on the HD receiver in bedroom. That is the problem, I have one run in the bedroom and real hard to pull another to the area. So, thought I go multiswitch to connect another DVR. Could I add the SWM8 or a Zinwell Multiswitch HD 6X8 (WB68) to do what I need?
Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

calphin said:


> Yes, all 4 out of dish and three in use. Two on my living room DVR and one on the HD receiver in bedroom. That is the problem, I have one run in the bedroom and real hard to pull another to the area. So, thought I go multiswitch to connect another DVR. Could I add the SWM8 or a Zinwell Multiswitch HD 6X8 (WB68) to do what I need?
> Thanks.


either can be used, but only the SWM8 is single line for the DVR.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

and all four lines from the dish must go to the multi switch


----------

